

Startups Find Providence 31.42% More Wicked Funner - trjordan
http://betaspring.com/blog/providenceiswickedfunner

======
aerosuch
Plus you get to hang out with Andy Van Dam <http://www.cs.brown.edu/~avd/>

~~~
Providentian
Even pg was in Providence for a while in the early 90's, in the painting
program at RISD. I think it's gotten a lot more "wicked funnier" for startups
since then!

------
jonathanstark
I <3 PVD. It's a great place to live and work. Affordable living, excellent
bars and restaurants, tech and design energy from Brown and RISD, and an
active and vibrant geek community
(<http://www.flickr.com/groups/providencegeeks/>). It's really a great place
to live.

------
ysilver
I've been amazed how supportive the start-up ecosystem in Providence has been
to us newcomers. This is really a phenomenal place to run a start-up and
anybody considering launching their company in the northeast should give
Providence a close look!

------
NLHogan
I moved from Philly. Providence keeps surprising me--good energy, nascent but
strong start-up community and a solid core of peeps driving it forward. pretty
irreverant place, too, which i love.

------
jpk
Zuck said he'd stay in Boston if he were starting Facebook today. Personally,
I'd move to Providence and hop on the Providence/Stoughton Line whenever I
needed to be in Boston. :)

------
ACharles
Providence is a good bet, especially if you want to keep ur costs down while
building an east coast presence. The community there is very supportive.

------
NewEngland2011
Providence IS totally whack. but in a good way. definitely a little less stiff
than b-town.

------
mitmyriad
The food in Providence is also amazing!

